# MY GAS. ILLNESS COME TO VISIT ME AGAIN.



## surapon (Nov 13, 2014)

Dear my teachers and all of my dear friends.
Yes, I have my EF 100-400 L IS for long, long time, Yes, I use this lovely big baby for Birds Photography, and Bring her on my trip around the world---But that before I get EF 600 mm.
Yes, Now I use 70-200 mm L IS and EF 600 Mm to shoot birds 2-3 time per year.
Yes, my old Baby EF 100-400 L IS, Pull and Push slide, sit in the Dry case/ storage past 2 years.
Sir, Yes, When the rumor of new and better EF 100-400 mm MK II will come this Dec.---My GAS. Illness start to ruin my Feeling again, BUT after I see the Chart Below---My, Low Tech Brain tell me that= Yes, The New Model is better at 400 mm---BUT for me that I not a birds/ Wild Life Photographer ( Who shoot long distant 2-3 time per year) and not worth it.
No, I never sell my old Photographic equipment before in my life, Just put the old/ un use in the equipment storage.
NOW, The question is = Am I stupid enough ??? , If I buy the new 100-400 mm , MK II ?---Or just make me a happy/ stupid man again.
Thank you, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2014)

Every person has their own wants and needs (Not the same thing). I grit my teeth when someone (Not referring to You) asks which lens is sharpest, 35mm or 85mm or 135mm, for example. 

The answer is, of course, get as lens you need. Buying the best of the best is useless if you won't use it, or if you have to crop away 70% of the frame.


About MTF charts:

A MTF of .5 generally looks sharp, but with large monitors and pixel peeping that I do, along with most others, we tend to want about .75 and higher. There is a huge difference at 1:1, but not on most prints unless its a very large one viewed from close up.

http://www.normankoren.com/Tutorials/MTF.html


----------



## surapon (Nov 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Every person has their own wants and needs (Not the same thing). I grit my teeth when someone (Not referring to You) asks which lens is sharpest, 35mm or 85mm or 135mm, for example.
> 
> The answer is, of course, get as lens you need. Buying the best of the best is useless if you won't use it, or if you have to crop away 70% of the frame.
> 
> ...




Thousand Thanks., Dear Teacher, Mr. Mt Spokane.
Yes, Sir. Thanks for best infor, and The Link of MTF, which I will ( Must ) use 3-4 week to leard and understand.
Yes, Sir, Just get the thing that we need, and that thing that we can use---No more, No less = Super smart way to do.

No, It will be the most stupid way to buy some thing that use only 2-3 times, and store in the storage.
Have a great Weekend, Sir,
Surapon


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 13, 2014)

Depends on whether or not you'd use it as a walkaround setup. I started with the 70-200 II and got both TCs for it, but in the end, I preferred getting a 70-300L for zoos and as a lighter travel solution because the 70-200 II with TCs is harder to handle and carry on a strap. I see the 100-400 II in roughly the same vein. I like the pics from the 70-200 better than the 70-300L, but I prefer the portability of the 70-300L more in these situations.

I had a similar situation at the other end of the focal length spectrum. I had a 16-35 f/2.8 II but I never liked it. So, I bought a bunch of primes and the 16-35 II was left unused. Then the 16-35 f/4 IS came out, and I swapped the f/2.8 II for it, and now I use the 16-35 f/4 a lot.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 13, 2014)

Go for it!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 13, 2014)

We don't live for ever Mr. Surapon. Let's enjoy life


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 13, 2014)

I am GASsing for the 100-400L II. I know that when I save enough up this too shall pass. ;D


----------



## dstppy (Nov 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Every person has their own wants and needs (Not the same thing). I grit my teeth when someone (Not referring to You) asks which lens is sharpest, 35mm or 85mm or 135mm, for example.
> 
> The answer is, of course, get as lens you need. Buying the best of the best is useless if you won't use it, or if you have to crop away 70% of the frame.



Whoa whoa whoa, so you're saying these ain't like pokemon and you DON'T gotta catch em all?

Man, have *I* been doing it wrong!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 13, 2014)

surapon said:


> No, I never sell my old Photographic equipment before in my life, Just put the old/ un use in the equipment storage.


Dear friend Surapon. Right now, I'm trying to imagine the size of your deposit unused equipment... : 
I recommend waiting for reliable reviews as thedigitalpicture.com.

I'd feel better if I knew that my former ex-beloved equipment has another owner who will give them the care they deserve. I wonder what my unused lens must feel lonely and sad. :'(


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 13, 2014)

I had gas too...

I feel your pain

;D


----------



## Jane (Nov 13, 2014)

Mr. Surapon, GAS is not a good thing for we older folk. I suggest you relieve it by purchasing this wonderful piece of glass! You may have a 600mm but if your birding requires walking, you need this lighter lens as well. Use the big white when stationary, the 100-400 Mk II for walking trips. Problem solved.


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2014)

I totally agree with Jane.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 13, 2014)

I disagree. Walking with that 600mm will help Mr. Surapon to keep in top shape. And if he wants the arms of Ahhhnuld Schwartzenegger, shooting birds in flight with the 600 is a good way to start. Anyway, how can someone have G.A.S. after having bought a Ginormous White like the 600? Just Kidding...... G.A.S. is incurable. I myself am merely awaiting the issuance of Adobe Camera RAW 8.7 codec for 7D2 to activate my G.A.S.


----------



## SPL (Nov 14, 2014)

Mr. Surapon, I also share your GAS pain!, enjoy life and have fun with that lens!


----------



## jprusa (Nov 14, 2014)

If you get the lens that will help with the GAS symptoms temporarily, you will most likely have GAS symptoms again when they release the 11-24. Don't forget the boss and everything will be good.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 14, 2014)

Out of all the ailments... this isn't that bad of a problem. 

What I do... is I buy something... and I sleep on it. If it feels right in the morning... I'll let the order go through. If it doesn't feel right... or I have some significant regrets, I'll cancel the order.

It's kinda like trying on shoes... just seeing how it fits.


----------



## sandymandy (Nov 17, 2014)

You should buy it ka it will take many years til it gets replaced again. Enough time to save money na ka. And if u have a chance, use it! ก่อแล้วต้องสาน


----------



## fragilesi (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd love to claim the moral high ground over you all and say "just buy what you really need just like I do".

For example I kept my old 550d through a number of iterations but as it headed to 120k actuations I thought "no is the time" and bought the 70d.

But I'm falling for it. Earlier in the year I convinced myself that the 135L was the answer to my low light needs - and it is a wonderful, wonderful lens that I am delighted to have.

But now I find myself "in need" of this lens too and the 7dMkII . . . how can I possibly take good pictures without them?  

I don't think I'm a terminal case yet though, credit cards have stayed firmly in the wallet and I actually think I'm going to make it through the year! Wish me luck!


----------



## infared (Nov 17, 2014)

Mr. Surapon...I think that you should consider the new Canon 100-400mm like anti-G.A.S. medicine.It may be white and chalky but if taken in the correct quantity it will relieve the pain and put you back to proper health.


----------



## tron (Nov 17, 2014)

surapon said:


> NOW, The question is = Am I stupid enough ??? , If I buy the new 100-400 mm , MK II ?---Or just make me a happy/ stupid man again.
> Thank you, Sir/ Madam.
> Surapon


Dear surapon. YOU ARE NOT stupid AT ALL!

Get the new/better 100-400 and BE HAPPY!


----------



## surapon (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes, Yes, Yes, Good Monday morning in North Carolina, USA. to all of my dear Teachers and my friends.
Yes, You ( All ) Right on the target---When we ( Canon Lovers) have GAS. Illness, Yes, We must Support Canon Company , to buy the new great products, and that Canon Company will have more money to research and produce the better/ great quality products for us in the near future.
Yes, I will buy the 100-400 mm. MK II as soon as they on the market.
Have a great day, Sir/ Madam---Special Sandymandy ( Yes, She is our member from Thailand same as I too)
Surapon


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 17, 2014)

Well! That was easy! We didn't even have to make it to page 2 to convince *Mr. Surapon* to buy the lens he honestly really wanted in the first place! 

Can't wait to see your first pictures!! 8)

Oh, and I relate on the keeping old equipment. After so many great images and experiences with the gear, it's easy to grow attached to it. However, I have finally started to let some of it go. I think there comes a time that all of us with cronic GAS eventually realize that buying a bigger house will cost us precious money that could be better spent on more photography gear. So the collection must be reduced!!


----------



## surapon (Nov 17, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Well! That was easy! We didn't even have to make it to page 2 to convince *Mr. Surapon* to buy the lens he honestly really wanted in the first place!
> 
> Can't wait to see your first pictures!! 8)
> 
> Oh, and I relate on the keeping old equipment. After so many great images and experiences with the gear, it's easy to grow attached to it. However, I have finally started to let some of it go. I think there comes a time that all of us with cronic GAS eventually realize that buying a bigger house will cost us precious money that could be better spent on more photography gear. So the collection must be reduced!!



Yes, Sir, Dear Teacher Mr. RustyTheGeek.
You are right, I do not like Push and Pull of MK I 100-400 mm. But the Sharpness of Birds photos from MK I are fine to my eyes. But GAS Illness must be gone for 4-6 months after get MK II, But It will come again for D1x MK II or EOS 3D = 36 MP/ 42 MP.----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great work week, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Nov 17, 2014)

Good luck Mr. Surapon. I hope you enjoy the MK II. I've got GAS too but am getting help by selling alot of lenses I honestly just don't use. This forum is good therapy ;D. I've sold my older 1DIV and 6D bodies and will keep my 1DX, 5D3 and 7D2. I've had the 100-400 twice and will sell the one I've got now as I typically shoot with a 70-200 2.8L II with a TC2.0X with gives about the same range but much sharper and easier to use. The 400mm f5.6L is also extremely lightweight and super sharp, oh, and cheap!

Selling some of this gear will also prevent me from lugging 6, 7 or more lenses at a time on an excursion. I tend to carry way too much and quickly regret the added weight.

In an effort to travel lighter, I started shooting mirrorless with Fuji but again, I find myself collecting lenses and the bag is getting filled up again. Fuji is great for travel and quick shots but it will never replace my Canon gear.

Best of luck Mr. Surapon. We'd love to see some shots with the MK II when you get it.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mr Surapon,

there is only one medication for your GAS illness, get it. What are you waiting for?
By the way, I share your GAS illness


----------



## surapon (Nov 19, 2014)

Dear friends Mr. Markoe Photoe and Mr. Hjalmarg1
The more I think, The Better for me to get EF 200-400 mm + 1.4 = Faster Les and better IQ than New EF 100-400 MM. MK II.
Big But for me, I must ask my Boss/ My Dear Wife first, If I buy any thing more than $ 10,000 US Dollars = 2 Carats of Good quality Diamond of my wife new ring, That she will want too----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Yes, I might wait for another 6 more months, until the cost of EF 200-400 drop to $ 9999 US Dollars= Better to spend money.
Have a great Wednesday, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 19, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear friends Mr. Markoe Photoe and Mr. Hjalmarg1
> The more I think, The Better for me to get EF 200-400 mm + 1.4 = Faster Les and better IQ than New EF 100-400 MM. MK II.
> Big But for me, I must ask my Boss/ My Dear Wife first, If I buy any thing more than $ 10,000 US Dollars = 2 Carats of Good quality Diamond of my wife new ring, That she will want too----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Yes, I might wait for another 6 more months, until the cost of EF 200-400 drop to $ 9999 US Dollars= Better to spend money.
> ...



Do y'all celebrate Christmas? No better reason to spend money than December 25th.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 19, 2014)

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03872/Canon-EF-200-400mm-f4L-IS-USM-Extender-1.4x-price.html

Per Canon price watch, street price is 9849.99.

If you pay with a credit card that gives you 1% back, your final it the door price would be 9851.5... I've never bought the street price... do you have to pay cash/check. Would you get a discount for paying cash?


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 19, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03872/Canon-EF-200-400mm-f4L-IS-USM-Extender-1.4x-price.html
> 
> Per Canon price watch, street price is 9849.99.
> 
> If you pay with a credit card that gives you 1% back, your final it the door price would be 9851.5... I've never bought the street price... do you have to pay cash/check. Would you get a discount for paying cash?



I used CPW-street price twice. An authourized dealer(very-well-known dealer) contacted me through phone. We completed the transaction within few mins. I used my American Express. 

$10K is quite a bit of cash to carry around JD...


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm curious how much cpw makes... we all know we can negotiate directly, so going through them is more a convenience so we don't have to make several calls.



Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03872/Canon-EF-200-400mm-f4L-IS-USM-Extender-1.4x-price.html
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Nov 19, 2014)

Your Mk I is more than adequate for your 2-3 times a year use, especially as you think it sharp enough. Why don't you donate the price of the Mk II to a suitable charity, like one for ebola, instead. Think of the satisfaction you will get from that. You could also sell off your unused lenses and donate the cash raised for a worthy charity as well. It will cure your GAS and do some good.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 19, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Your Mk I is more than adequate for your 2-3 times a year use, especially as you think it sharp enough. Why don't you donate the price of the Mk II to a suitable charity, like one for ebola, instead. Think of the satisfaction you will get from that. You could also sell off your unused lenses and donate the cash raised for a worthy charity as well. It will cure your GAS and do some good.



Not to be a dissenter, but it is easy to be charitable with other people's money. Why don't you sell your Mercedes and buy a nice Honda coup, and give the difference to xyz... easy answer, because I don't want to.


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 19, 2014)

Re: CPW streetprice. I am sure that they get a "commission" for the service but I have saved substantially on 2 occasions using this service. Frankly, it is a way that a dealer can sell a product without advertising a price lower than the MAP. The process is very simple: Indicate your interest and you will be notified by a dealer who will then complete the sale. I've used both Paypal and a credit card for this process with no issue and the product is a new boxed one that is identical to what I could have done with that dealer myself, but for less $$.

I also am feeling some GAS pain but decided that the few times a year I use the 100-400 Mk1 don't warrant moving up to the new one. Then I look at some photos of wildlife that I wish were a little clearer and the pain starts again.

If you can afford it, go for it Mr. Surapon!


----------



## NancyP (Nov 19, 2014)

G.A.S. and charity are not exclusive. I like following announcements of cool gear. "Hello, my name is Nancy, and I am a geek..." Sometimes I buy a piece of gear, most of the time not. My yearly donation to Doctors without Borders exceeds my gear budget most years, and then there's a similar-sized yearly donation to local charities.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 19, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear friends Mr. Markoe Photoe and Mr. Hjalmarg1
> The more I think, The Better for me to get EF 200-400 mm + 1.4 = Faster Les and better IQ than New EF 100-400 MM. MK II.
> Big But for me, I must ask my Boss/ My Dear Wife first, If I buy any thing more than $ 10,000 US Dollars = 2 Carats of Good quality Diamond of my wife new ring, That she will want too----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Yes, I might wait for another 6 more months, until the cost of EF 200-400 drop to $ 9999 US Dollars= Better to spend money.
> ...


Dear friend Surapon. I do not know how much you use your 600mm, and its 100-400mm. But it seems that the Canon 200-400mm 1.4X could very well replace the 600 with better weight distribution.

In that case, would be a good idea to sell his 600mm, and do not leave it in the deposit of unused equipment... :


----------



## ihendy (Nov 19, 2014)

AlanF said:


> Your Mk I is more than adequate for your 2-3 times a year use, especially as you think it sharp enough. Why don't you donate the price of the Mk II to a suitable charity, like one for ebola, instead. Think of the satisfaction you will get from that. You could also sell off your unused lenses and donate the cash raised for a worthy charity as well. It will cure your GAS and do some good.



Dear Mr Suropan,

Or - instead, donate your old lens. If you are not interested in resale and have no plans to sell or make money on your lens purchases, then you should purchase as soon as possible and get the most use out of your Mark II lens. You could then dontate your Mark I lens to a new deserving home, perhaps a young upcoming aspiring photograher who would otherwise be unable to afford such fine equipment. You will satisfy your GAS need and your conscience. ;D


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Nov 25, 2014)

fortunately GAS is easily cured with money. If not, blocking sites like canonrumors and other photo sites on your computer is a less expensive remedy but much more painful.


----------

